# BIOS Booteintrag ändern



## OneGunner (30. Januar 2009)

Wie ist es möglich den Pfad der zu bootenden Datei zu ändern?
Welche Tools/Einstellungengen sind dazu nötig?


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Was hat die Frage mit dem BIOS zu tun?

Der Pfad der zu bootenden Datei (z.B. dem Kernel) wird in der Konfigurationsdatei des Bootloaders angegeben (i.d.R. Lilo oder Grub).
Bei Grub z.B. brauchst Du als "Tool" nur einen Texteditor Deiner Wahl um die Konfigurationsdatei "menu.lst" zu bearbeiten.

Welche Einträge notwendig sind, hängt vom Verwendungszweck ab.
Grub, bzw. dessen menu.lst, sind eigentlich ganz gut dokumentiert..... ansonsten gibt es ja noch Google & Co. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

